# Anyone shoot a bear with a bow and lose it on chattahoochee wma this year?



## coonhuntor (Oct 8, 2019)

Anytime someone loses an animal, we have a ton of unanswered questions. Did it live, shot placement, and how big it actually was. If you lost one on chattahoochee wma this year, post or send me a picture of your arrow. I can answer those questions for you. I have a piece of the broken arrow, and the Broadhead.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 8, 2019)

Now this will make for a cool story!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 8, 2019)

You probly don't want to give away the brand of broadhead till someone claims it's there's but seeing how the bear got away I'd say it's a Rage?????


----------



## coonhuntor (Oct 8, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> You probly don't want to give away the brand of broadhead till someone claims it's there's but seeing how the bear got away I'd say it's a Rage?????


I will post a picture after someone claims it, or after a week or so.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Was there evidence to show it wasn’t a lost deer? Just curious


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 8, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> You probly don't want to give away the brand of broadhead till someone claims it's there's but seeing how the bear got away I'd say it's a Rage?????



Ive had great luck with Rage on deer and bear, but not on hogs. Which broadheads do you like?


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 9, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Ive had great luck with Rage on deer and bear, but not on hogs. Which broadheads do you like?


Killed several with rages, also lost a couple with em. It's all bout shot placement. But I went back to fixed blade cut on contact blades. Takes a lil' time to get em tuned but once I spent the time they now fly like fieldpoints.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 9, 2019)

I have shot rages since they came out, killed lots of bucks, a bunch of bear and countless hogs. I have let two animals get away, and it was my fault, shot a big bear a little to close to his front leg, haven't made that mistake since. I have had complete pass thru on all animals but one, a big mid west brute. He was quartering a little and I hit the off side shoulder, he still only went 30 yards, so I got lucky, the other animal that got away was a 180's buck in Illinois, he was quartering away hard and I shot to far forward and went between his rib cage and shoulder blade, exiting on the front of his chest, couldn't find him, looked for four days, came back two weeks later and looked for four more. I was sick, the following year my dad got him out of the same holler, he had the scars and had made it fine, he scored 189 and some change. I have never been more happy that he made it through and dad got him, he had 21 scorable points. The next year in the same holler, I got the buck in my avatar, he had 18 scorable points.


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 10, 2019)

coonhuntor said:


> Anytime someone loses an animal, we have a ton of unanswered questions. Did it live, shot placement, and how big it actually was. If you lost one on chattahoochee wma this year, post or send me a picture of your arrow. I can answer those questions for you. I have a piece of the broken arrow, and the Broadhead.


Wouldn't happen to be an easton full metal jacket with either a t3 or a red rage chisel tip head. I shot one last season that got away and never found my arrow. Dont remember which head exactly but it's one of em. Pretty sure my bear died, had blood everywhere and pretty sure I heard him moan but he laid up in some THICK STUFF and was never recovered so it's worth askin though!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 10, 2019)

Now this will be a good thread to follow. Its times like this in the woods I wish I could smell a mile away an track em like a hound an recover. Maybe I should train my ole heeler to recover all the energy she has in her even after herding..


----------



## coonhuntor (Oct 10, 2019)

Christian hughey said:


> Wouldn't happen to be an easton full metal jacket with either a t3 or a red rage chisel tip head. I shot one last season that got away and never found my arrow. Dont remember which head exactly but it's one of em. Pretty sure my bear died, had blood everywhere and pretty sure I heard him moan but he laid up in some THICK STUFF and was never recovered so it's worth askin though!


I am almost positive it was shot this season.


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 10, 2019)

coonhuntor said:


> I am almost positive it was shot this season.


Had to ask! You got us wondering now when you gonna post some pics up!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 13, 2019)

Following too, was wondering if the hunter was found.


----------



## coonhuntor (Oct 14, 2019)

Here is the picture. Two of the blades were open when I dug it out of the bear. The shot was high and to far forward. Bear ran several miles over several hours before he treed.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 14, 2019)

Did you find the shooter ? It's good of you to have done this,


----------



## coonhuntor (Oct 14, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Did you find the shooter ? It's good of you to have done this,


Nope have no idea who shot it


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 14, 2019)

coonhuntor said:


> Here is the picture. Two of the blades were open when I dug it out of the bear. The shot was high and to far forward. Bear ran several miles over several hours before he treed.


Sidewinder no wonder! Those heads are junk. Sucks they lost it but good job on the recovery. How big was he? Any pic before he was skinned out? I learned the hard way to aim back a bit, hopefully this fella corrects his mistake on shot placement moving forward!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 14, 2019)

Is that an aluminum arrow? Not many people even use those any more, even with traditional bows. You could have shot that bear with anything where he said it was shot and still been the same result.


----------



## coonhuntor (Oct 14, 2019)

Christian hughey said:


> Sidewinder no wonder! Those heads are junk. Sucks they lost it but good job on the recovery. How big was he? Any pic before he was skinned out? I learned the hard way to aim back a bit, hopefully this fella corrects his mistake on shot placement moving forward!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 14, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Is that an aluminum arrow? Not many people even use those any more, even with traditional bows. You could have shot that bear with anything where he said it was shot and still been the same result.


Could be an aluminum wrapped carbon arrow. I use them. Called full metal jackets and they are awesome for durability and penetration.


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 14, 2019)

coonhuntor said:


> View attachment 986621View attachment 986622View attachment 986623


That is too cool bro! Good times with the family. Hope to get in on one of these dog hunts next year. Congratulations again. Nice bear!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 14, 2019)

Fine looking bear and good looking group of young hunters ! Congratulations


----------



## FMBear (Oct 14, 2019)

Awesome backstory & even better seeing youth having a successful hunt & a trophy with such a cool story to it!


----------

